# Jumeirah Circle or Triangle



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi folks

Come January I have to downsize dramatically but would prefer not to have an apartment. In the price range quoted by the company I work for, looks like if I want a 3 bed it'll be either Jumeriah Village Circle or Triangle. Can anyone living there advise any thoughts on either of these options? I can remember reading in the gulf news than one of these was having drainage problems and it was spilling onto the street, I cant mind which one though.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JPC (Feb 18, 2011)

circle or triangle..... I cant find how to modify the title.

Title changed for OP


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

JPC said:


> Hi folks
> 
> Come January I have to downsize dramatically but would prefer not to have an apartment. In the price range quoted by the company I work for, looks like if I want a 3 bed it'll be either Jumeriah Village Circle or Triangle. Can anyone living there advise any thoughts on either of these options? I can remember reading in the gulf news than one of these was having drainage problems and it was spilling onto the street, I cant mind which one though.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Was that the article in Gulf News about the villa tenant ranting about her 'play park' not having yet been built and also making mention within the article about water having to be pumped out? Well, if so - then that was for Jumeirah PARK which is neither JVC or JVT. 

A lot of the ground at this end of Dubai suffers from a fairly high water table and you'll see in a lot of areas that they are actively de-watering the ground. Unfortunately sand is quite porous and the water soaks through from the occasional surface rain but most likely from the sea which is quite close. If you take the road from DIP to Jebel Ali there is always standing water about ALL YEAR thus showing how high the water table is. In fact the centre of the DIP roundabout was frequently in flood, but now they've gotten rid of the problem (read: hidden by covering with loads of sand and aggregate).

JVT is the more developed area when comparing with JVC, but it is obviously also more crowded. Do also take into consideration vehicle access to either area (I think JVC is better for this but probably only because it is less crowded).


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

JVT isn't "crowded" it's still only about 70% full.

It was also Al Furjan that had some flooding.

If you want a 3 bedroom in JVT it would have to be an extended one as they were built as independent 2 beds. The landlords who have extended have generally gone all out though and made them 4 or 5 beds.

The Jumeirah Circle independent villas are the same but over there they have got 3 and 4 bedroom townhouses that may suit you.

Both developments have their "problems" depending on what you see as problematic there's probably something that will annoy you but, generally speaking, they're both ok places to live.

JVT resident of 4 years.


----------

